# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  các bạn giúp mình giải bài tập này nhé! sắp phải thi rui!

## nguyenviet1008

Đây là đề thi môn mã nguồn mở!:emlaugh:




*II. PHẦN TỰ LUẬN* (Viết lệnh và giải thích cho các yêu cầu sau)
*Câu 11:* Tạo user *hv*, group * hocvien*, sau đó sửa thông tin cho user *hv* thuộc group *hocvien*
*Câu 12:* Tạo user *hv1*, cho vào group *hocvien*
*Câu 13:* Dùng user *hv* tạo tập tin */home/hv/hv.txt*, phân quyền *757* cho tập tin này. Giải thích ý nghĩa quyền *757*. 
*Câu 14:* Phân quyền *g=r* cho thư mục */home/hv*, hỏi user *hv1* có *ls* nội dung thư mục này được không? Có *cd* vào thư mục */home/hv* được không? 
*Câu 15:* Phân quyền *g=rx* cho thư mục* /home/hv*, user *hv1* có *ls* nội dung thư mục này được không? Có *cd* vào được hay không? 
*Câu 16:* User *hv1* có đọc nội dung của file */home/hv/hv.txt* được không? 
*Câu 17:* User *hv1* có ghi đè dữ liệu vào file này được không? 
*Câu 18:* User *hv1* có xóa file này được không? 
*Câu 19:* Dùng *chmod g=rwx* (thêm quyền w) cho thư mục */home/hv*
*Câu 20:* User *hv1* có xóa file */home/hv/hv.txt* được hay không? 
*Câu 21:* User *hv1* có tạo tập tin */home/hv/hv1.txt* được không? 
*Câu 22:* Viết lệnh chuyển quyền sở hữu toàn thư mục */home/hv* cho user *hv1*.
*Câu 23:* User *hv* tạo tập tin */home/hv/test.txt*, phân quyền 775 cho tập tin này. User *hv1* có xóa tập tin này được hay không?
*Câu 24:* Giả sử đang ở thư mục */home*, cho biết đường dẫn tương đối để đến* /etc* 
*Câu 25:* Cho biết lệnh liệt kê các tập tin và thư mục trong thư mục */root* 
*Câu 26:* Cho biết lệnh liệt kê các tập tin, thư mục con và cả nội dung các thư mục con của thư 
mục /etc , kết quả thể hiện theo từng trang
*Câu 27:* Có các file root1.txt, root2.txt, root3.txt trong thư mục */root*. Copy tất cả các file này vào thư mục */home/hv* bằng 1 câu lệnh.
*Câu 28:* Với giá trị umask là 0025, quyền mặc định của tệp tin khi được tạo ra là bao nhiêu?
*Câu 29:* Với giá trị umask là 0126, quyền mặc định của thư mục khi được tạo ra là bao nhiêu?
*Câu 30:* Cho biết quyền mặc định của tệp là *-rw-r---w-,* hỏi giá trị umask tương ứng là bao nhiêu? Giải thích vì sao?

----------

